# Snorkel And Jetting Question



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

:thinking:OK I am about to snorkel my 650 and I have a question. I am probably going to use 2 1/2 or 3" pipe. I know most have snorkeled 750's and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for jets for my 650? Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

with that size pipe you might not have to.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sweet, I thought because most had to jet down when they used smaller, I would use bigger and hope not to need to. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good thing about that is that if you for some reason end up getting too much air its easily fixed by putting a reducer in the end


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Now should I silicone the air box to the carbs for a good seal? and what about the carb vents, How should I seal them?


----------



## Suisyco (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a 650 as well I just ran my carb vent lines and all other vent lines up along the side of the snorkels.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

josh13 said:


> Now should I silicone the air box to the carbs for a good seal? and what about the carb vents, How should I seal them?


I dunno, I wouldnt. If you did, I would only do a very very thin layer. and as mentioned, just run the carb vents up under the pod w/ the rest of them. dont forget your gas tank vent too, and radiator overflow bottle.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I will get all of them. The reason I mentioned the carb to air box is because the last time I pulled the air box one of the seals was bent and didn't look to make a good seal.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you might want to then, put a thin layer on there...


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

probably will, Thanks


----------



## Turbotouch02 (Jul 26, 2009)

Drill and tap holes in the snorkel pipe down by the engine with hose barbs to keep the vents dry an dyou dont have to run all those vents up looks really clean that way


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You need to run your gas tank vent line up, Carb vents and overflow bottl lines up. Run them up under your pod. silicone your air box lid shut and put di-electric grease on your plugs and electrical connections.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Turbotouch02 said:


> Drill and tap holes in the snorkel pipe down by the engine with hose barbs to keep the vents dry an dyou dont have to run all those vents up looks really clean that way


What you do mean? I just have never heard this before and wondering what you mean. Won't your vent lines fill with water if you keep them down low?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

from what I gathered he is saying that the snorkle pipe will act as the vent line. vent lines will be tapped into the snorkle pipe and siliconed...that's my guess. Sounds like a clean install, but IMO, so is running the small black vent line up under the plastics/pod....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> from what I gathered he is saying that the snorkle pipe will act as the vent line. vent lines will be tapped into the snorkle pipe and siliconed...that's my guess. Sounds like a clean install, but IMO, so is running the small black vent line up under the plastics/pod....


Oh ok....Gotcha....I like the pod idea better. I'm not going to make any holes in mine...afraid they may leak over time and you can't sent the vent lines run up under the pod anyway.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*^^ That's pretty much my thought on it also.*


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow I was planning on buying the PVC and snorkeling my 750 this weekend but I didnt see anything in the how-to section about carb vents, and gas tank vents, or overflow bottle lines. Is all this necessary? If so is there a how to for all of that stuff as well, because I wouldnt even know where to begin with all of that stuff. And as far as the snorkel is concerened what size of pipe should be used? Id like to not have to have it re-jetted as I know nothing ab out that either, will larger pipping fit or were you just planning on running the 2 1/2 or 3" for the airbox only? Can anyone take a minute to dumb it down for me so I can do it right the first time without screwing anything up, I really dont wanna get in over my head and have a wheeler that either doesnt run for crap or sucks water. Thanks in advance just incase someone can help me clear all these issues up.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes the vent lines have to be run and its very easy , 2 1/2 '' pipe can be used on intake ,2'' on CVT snorkels, I used 2'' on my air intake and havent rejetted yet and it runs fine


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok then can anyone explain where these lines are and where to route them and what materials Ill need? Im sure I can find the radiator overflow line but im guessing the fuel tank and carb vents might be a little tougher to identify and decide what Ill need and where the best place is to put them


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what year is your brute force, jmeier?


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

2005 750, sorry to be a pain with all these questions but this is the 1st wheeler Ive owned and like I said earlier Im 4wheeler and small engines illiterate, atleast as far as 4-strokes. I just wanna do it right the first time so I dont hurt anything or have to pay a dealer a pile of cash to clean up my mess


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

the radiator overflow is usually ran up right under the seat somewhere. you can follow it off the top of the overflow bottle. extend it from there on up to the pod. the fuel tank vent comes out of the top of the tank and runs into the frame, you'll see it. small hose with a check valve on it. pull it out of the frame and extend it from there to the pod. make sure you silicone that hole up in the frame. i've no experience with carbed models so someone else will have to tell you about the carb vents


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys I appreciate it. Now if I can only figure out the carb vent then Ill be set. Hopefully once the plastics all off itll be easy to find and figure out.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

You will see the two carb vents on the left side of the bike that run into a white plastic canister type thing and then another hose running up under the pod. Remove this white plastic canister peice of crap and replace it with a "T" that you can find at most autoparts stores. Take the stock canister with you to size the "T' correctly. Plug the two carb vents into the "T" and then run the other hose from said "T" up under the pod. Good Luck.


----------

